# Limp mode and only 3k revs



## Maveric.npton (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello everyone 

Ive recently purchased a lovely Vw Tiguan 1.4 TSI engine with 85k on the clock.
On the test drive car drive very good with good performance etc. However next day I took the car to work and after few minutes of driving I’ve noticed that car doesn’t go over 3k revs. 
Obviously I took it to the garage who put the diagnostic scanner (snap on with 20.4 software) and ecu was clear with no faults. I’ve been asked by the mechanic to take a car for a drive and see if any faults will appear. Since then Ive done nearly 900miles, garage used snap on, delphi, vcds and bosh kts and none faults has been found🤷‍♂️
Ive notice that one coil plug along with 4 spark plugs has been replaced, water pump with “turbo clutch”?🤷‍♂️
Basically car drives like a rocket once you start it but after little while doesn’t go over 3k revs...if you turn it off and on again it drives great but for very short time...🤷‍♂️


----------

